# How to  determine the ASA codes for Upper and Lower intraperitoneal procedures



## 389006 (Nov 20, 2017)

What is the best way to determine the correct ASA codes for upper and lower abdominal intraperitoneal procedures?


----------



## twizzle (Nov 21, 2017)

389006 said:


> What is the best way to determine the correct ASA codes for upper and lower abdominal intraperitoneal procedures?



Determine the highest value CPT code and crosswalk to the correct ASA. I'm not sure why you are citing this example as being different to any other ASA code determination though.

Perhaps you could explain exactly what issue you are having and we can help you.


----------



## awilson (Nov 21, 2017)

I’m assuming she’s asking because of 2018 asa changes. I’m also curious if the pt has a screening colonoscopy(now 4 base) AND and egd in the same session.. which code would we use.. since the screening would waive the deductible and co-pay. And we all know the pts get very upset when we don’t code the screening lol. I’ll assume we use the combo asa bc it has the higher base. And pts will have to understand :/


----------



## awilson (Nov 22, 2017)

Oops misread question. If the surgery is on an organ that is internally below the belly button it’s lower 00840. Upper, such as small intestine..upper 00790


----------



## dgibson123 (Dec 4, 2017)

I am wondering same thing when it comes to screening and egd performed at same session, I have asked Medicare but they have not responded yet. If anyone hears anything please post.

Donna Gibson, CPC


----------



## yolwil (Dec 4, 2017)

INTRAPERITONEAL:  Within the peritoneal cavity and includes: stomach, liver, gallbladder, spleen, jejunum, ascending and transverse colon, appendix, cecum, ileum, and sigmoid colon.

EXTRAPERITONEAL: Outside or behind peritoneum and includes: ureter, urinary bladder, kidneys, adrenal glands, lower esophagus, aorta and inferior vena cava.


----------

